# Some wait for 7d2 other do great without it.



## sanj (Aug 29, 2014)

I loved this video. Do not get me wrong: I love great gear but this video made me smile…

http://petapixel.com/2014/08/25/7-quick-simple-tips-interesting-creative-smartphone-photos/


----------



## unfocused (Aug 29, 2014)

Wonderful reality check. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thepancakeman (Aug 29, 2014)

While it is a very cool video, not sure what the 7D2 has to do with it, other than simply trying to sucker people in and/or start a fight. ???


----------



## CaptainZero (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm going to try a few of those. Great ideas.


----------



## sanj (Aug 29, 2014)

thepancakeman said:


> While it is a very cool video, not sure what the 7D2 has to do with it, other than simply trying to sucker people in and/or start a fight. ???



Fight? Naaaaa. I am peace loving guy.. I mention 7d2 because just a mention of it's rumor sets internet ablaze. Am stressing that there are people greater than me who are out there pushing photography and limits of their inexpensive gear while we fill pages of rumors.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 29, 2014)

I like the underwater housing


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 29, 2014)

I liked using the panorama mode as a strip camera. That was cool.

The under water housing was cool, but I can see a lot of wet phones resulting, at least with a glass that small.


----------

